# Can you order a 721 from Dish INSTALLED?



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Great info on the 721 review thread. Looks like most folks are ordering it and installing it themselves. 

For me, it might be more work than I have the experience or time to deal with. I have one Dish 500 and will have to move my current 501 upstairs, hook the 721 up to the home theatre, run new cable for all that and then figure out if I need a second dish or can hook up a SW64(?) to handle it all. (looks like I can).

Anyway, to do all that, I'd have to weigh my time and likelyhood of firstime mistakes against paying to have it installed.

Is DISH installing this yet? Any way to get a free install if you are a current customer? Maybe if I switch to CC Autopay they'll do it for free. 

-todd


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Todd, I doubt they will install it for free.  However I am sure if you call your local retailer they will be happy to install it for you at a small charge. (You might even get lucky and the local dealer can get you the 721 too)


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

Todd, I will be happy to come out and install it FREE, just pay my transportation costs.


----------

